# Solved: Kms -mak



## mccarron (May 1, 2006)

Like usual, I can't make heads or tails out of the MS documentation or website. Thank God for you guys!

Here's my problem and question. I got a copy of 2008 server standard edition and installed it without activating it. I loaded and tested all my apps and when I was sure everything worked, i purchased licenses.

My problem is, I don't see how to activate the product and I'm afraid I'm running out of time. I don't want to have to re-install everything. This will be my only server. I have a 2000 that I am retiring.

On the VLSC they gave me KMS key codes, but I can't find any way to put them in to activate them.

Do I need to use KMS? I have no other servers and all my workstations have already been activated and I don't expect to have anything more for a couple of years. Shouldn't I be using MAk licenses and if so how do I get them and install them.

Can anyone point me in the right direction. There documentation has me confused

Thanks


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You need to use KMS if you have lots of servers (>=5 Windows 2008 physical servers or >=25 Windows Vista/7 workstations).

If you have KMS server installed use the slmgr.vbs to view or update your KMS licenses. The KMS server must be able to contact Microsoft sites during the first few activations.

If you do not have or need KMS the use MAK licence codes, you can use slmgr.vbs to enter your MAK codes on the machines - you can do this over the internet or telephone Microsoft direct. Use *slui.exe 4* tool.

http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-6164433.html


----------



## mccarron (May 1, 2006)

Thanks,

After some initial problem with syntax, I finally got it to report back successful. thanks for the assist


----------

